# Well, I think I found my TiVo external IP (for what it's worth)



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

I setup YouTube last night, with my Google account.

Today, I get a Google suspicious activity alert, as something new on a new IP is using my account.

I believe the domain/range is VM (via NTL) - and the IP will be my box OR (worse) a proxy.

Thread on the VM forum is here (awaiting VM response) :

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5...m-the-TiVo-IP-range-please-Google/td-p/493441


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the IP of your Tivo is clearly visible in the "network settings" page so it's hardly a secret  It's in the 10.x rang, IIRC.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

That's an INTERNAL (to VM) address, not visible to anything outside their network....

I posted before I managed to get it a 192.168 (LAN) address but that went away PDQ...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ptruman said:


> That's an INTERNAL (to VM) address, not visible to anything outside their network....


Oh. Okay.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

A number of ISPs are running residential customers inside a private network. This to avoid using up external IP addresses (among many reasons). It sucks for running any kind of services as you end up being behind two NAT routers (the ISP and then your own at home). Makes it pretty much impossible for an inbound services to function.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That may be true, but it's nothing to do with this case


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

cwaring said:


> That may be true, but it's nothing to do with this case


Sure it does. It helps explain why there may be several different IP addresses associated with the device. One for your internal network, another for the internal one up inside the ISP and then the ISPs external address associated with traffic from it (which may be from a proxy).


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

wkearney99 said:


> Sure it does. It helps explain why there may be several different IP addresses associated with the device. One for your internal network, another for the internal one up inside the ISP and then the ISPs external address associated with traffic from it (which may be from a proxy).


I don't care how many IPs the TiVo has (or hasn't) got - I want VM to confirm wether the IP that Google are seeing IS one belonging to TiVo.

I personally suspect it is, but when red bars appear on my (GMail) account activity screen, I tend to take note.

*[EDIT]* : They have just responded, confirming it is their IP range/TiVo.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> Sure it does. It helps explain why there may be several different IP addresses associated with the device. One for your internal network, another for the internal one up inside the ISP and then the ISPs external address associated with traffic from it (which may be from a proxy).


The Tivo is not a network connection - it's just a client device connecting into VM's private network. It has nothing to do with your internal network or ISP.

For the (few) external connections it makes, it probably does go via a proxy. 99% of what it does stays within VM though.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> The Tivo is not a network connection - it's just a client device connecting into VM's private network. It has nothing to do with your internal network or ISP.


That's what I wanted to tell him but didn't know how to phrase it. Then I forgot all about it


----------



## JaybirdUK (Apr 9, 2005)

You could have just stuck the IP address in a number of lookup sites

inetnum: 81.99.160.0 - 81.99.167.255
netname: INFRASTRUCTURE
descr: NTL Infrastructure - Langley
country: GB
source: RIPE

role: NTLI Network Management Centre
address: NTL Internet
address: Crawley Court
address: Winchester
address: Hampshire
address: SO21 2QA

http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/whois/?tool_id=66&token=&toolhandler_redirect=0&ip=81.99.165.0


----------

